# Went for the Pompano... wound up getting two big surprises.



## the_full_monty (Feb 22, 2017)

*2-19-2017 Went for the Pompano... wound up getting two big surprises.*

Got to Dune Allen beach in Santa Rosa this past Sunday at about 9am, and it was already warm out. Planned on bringing home a few Pompano, seeing as my stock has been out since last fall. Not a single bite the whole morning, but the wife and baby decided to come out to the beach, so I stayed to enjoy the weather. Not one of the 6 other guys fishing the surf near me had a bite either. 

Around 1:30, my rod gets slammed. 10 minutes later, I bring in a 25-30 pound Black Drum. Awesome, my biggest Drum from the surf! A couple hours and a few under slot Pompano later, my rod gets slammed again. I thought for sure this had to be the same drum I caught earlier. Nope! Took about another 10 minutes to haul this guy in and he was about 40-45 pounds. (For reference, I'm 6'2" 250lbs)

Caught one 13.5" Pompano later on, but I wasn't nearly as excited about it as these monster Drum.
Edit: Bait was frozen shrimp tipped with Sand Flea fish bites (orange and white).


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE!!!

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some big ol' string stretchers ! :thumbup:


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Those are monsters! My penn 3000 would've been smoking!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice fish and an excellent post. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet it pays to fish hard congrats.


----------

